# Your best Investment Book?



## Seneca60BC (24 October 2006)

Hi

What has been your best investment book you have read - both short term and long term ?

Regards


----------



## Sodapop (24 October 2006)

Overall "Reminiscences Of a Stock Operator" by Lefevre is the best book bar none... the lessons in it are ageless (as he says - "speculation is as old as the hills") - and it is actually a pretty electrifying read... 

Not a long book either - have enjoyed reading this several times...


----------



## grumpee boi (25 October 2006)

"The Intelligent Asset Allocator"  William Bernstein


----------

